# Crossbeak question



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

A few weeks ago I posted a pic of my chick with cross beak. Since then I've trimmed the upper beak but I want to get your opinion on the lower beak. I've read it's not good to trim lower but it's grown so long. My daughter said her tongue looks real dry. She drinks out of a nipple waterer successfully and eats well gaining weight as the others are. The upper left is the pic from weeks ago. The right and bottom pics are today. See how much longer her lower beak is. Thanks for your help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think trimming the lower beak is going to solve the problem. The beak itself is twisted making it impossible to close it completely. 

Your peep's issue is definitely the genetic form of cross beak and will probably get worse as it matures.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I let the feed store know. They apparently had complaints from others about several different breeds. They said they used Cackle hatchery.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

wow. A batch with that problem! How sad. From all I've read and heard there's nothing much you can do. She may not thrive as well as the others, but she may keep up. She may benefit from crumbles or wet mash crumbles.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right Karen, those that had the genetic form were able to keep their birds healthier longer with the wet mash. 

I would be suspicious of what the feed store told you about there being others of different breeds. The gene has to be in the parents for peeps to be affected. I find it difficult to believe that whoever is supplying Cackle with chicks has the gene running through multiple breeds. While it's not rare it's also not common.


----------

